# Dvd Player Options For Tv



## 7heaven

We're looking into buying a DVD player/system of some sort for our TV before our big cross country trip this year. Any suggestions or experience with these?









Remember, my TV has 3 rows of bench seats and everyone (except mom & dad) need to be able to see and hear the movie.


----------



## Fire44

To have a DVD with screen installed in the TV it will set you back between $500 to $1500. I don't know how many people that will need to be able to watch but I would look at the portable DVD players for each person, I have seen them for as low as $100 and as high as $200, it just depends on how many fancy options you want. We have two kids one 6 and one 15...they don't like the same movies and the personal DVD players (the basic ones) were the only way to go and they were $129 at Sams Club. Plus you can use them in the Outback as DVD players with the tv.

Gary


----------



## glennsteers

Here's a nice option:

Dual DVD Player

The nice part is that you can put one on the left and one on the right of any row OR put one on one row and one on another. The price isn't that bad either!


----------



## 2500Ram

We have the Sony Dream Station and love it. It was a bit pricey if I recall $1000+ installed but it's been worth every penny. Only downside if there is one is a 7" wide screen and only 2 wireless headsets. We also had to buy a RF/FM modulator to pump the sound into the Durango's speakers.

Our neighbors just bought a nice system with a 9" wide screen for just over $300 installed (a no name brand I can't remember the name) I believe but there's is all in one meaning ceiling mount for DVD and LCD vs ours has a separate DVD player under the seat and just the LCD on the ceiling making it much more hidden when not in use and much easier for mom or dad to change movies.

Last suggestion no matter what brand you buy is take some of your movies to test the system with, don't let them only use there demo movies. Stay there if you can and watch an entire movie, I know this sounds silly but a lot of dvd players for cars overheat after an hour of playback and start to skip real bad.

Good luck in your search.

Bill.


----------



## Thor

Hi

I just bought for the same reason.

I went with the Mintek MDP 1070.

Reasons why:

1 - 10" widescreen screen (good for the truck and camping)
2 - All of the inputs and outputs you need (AV, Prgressive scan, S-Video etc)
3 - Has USB port (great for camcorders)
4 - Multi - memory stick reader (great for all digital cameras)
5 - $299 Cdn - Great price
6 - Remote
7 - Comes with all cables and adaptors
8 - Plays DVD,CD,MP3 etc

I have not used it yet, so I cannot comment on wether or not I made a good choice.

Thor


----------



## huntr70

We have a Durabrand dual monitor portable system from Walmart.

I think it was like $179 or something. It works off of 12 volt, 110, or has a rechargeable battery pack.

Cables are long enough to reach 2 rows of seats, or across the TV.

It works good for the kids while in the bunks of the OB also, since they each have their own screen and volume controls.

The only fights now are over which DVD to watch!!!








THIS  is the newest version of what we have...ours doesn't have the built in gaming system.

Steve


----------



## bweiler

Check out this site. Several choices from ceiling mounts to ones that hang on back of seats.

http://www.overstock.com/?page=proframe&prod_id=1745906

Personally- we use a small portable one that uses a bag to mount. We like the versatility of it (i.e. take one airplane, use as DVD feed to LCD TV in the Outback once we get to campsite) It gets the job done

Good Luck shopping - the best part is the hunt!


----------



## PDX_Doug

We have a factory installed ceiling mount unit, and it is a Godsend when it comes to assuring a pleasant roadtrip of any length. I must say though, I really like to multiple screen units. They would be much easier on the kids neck muscles!

And they are so cheap these days!









Happy Shopping,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers

The Durabrand one looks nice, the separate DVD player is nice if you want to use it on the airplane or in the TT. Here's another one from Walmart that looks good, and inexpensive:

Polaroid 7" Dual Screen

Let us know what you settle on. But having a DVD player in your car is essential for long trips, especially when you have a set of "trips" like our family has!!


----------

